# No energy, motivation



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I am 60 years old, have always had plenty of energy. The last year or so I have been only able to do that which I must. I have seen the doctor who tells me that it is only natural to slow down as you age - he is barely out of diapers, of course.  He did offer me some antidepressants (prolly to get me out of the office and save him having to actually do anything) I do not want to take something just because a drug company is paying my doctor to prescribe it. :flame: On the other hand, I do not want to spend much longer feeling as I do. Sometimes just getting up in the morning and making sure the critters are fed and watered is a full day's work. I do a bit, sit a bit, do a bit...  

I eat well - at least half of the food I grow here at home in a natural manner. I am a type two diabetic controlled by a low carb diet. I am also hypothyroid and am taking natural Armour thyroid for that. I take a multivitamin daily, also some 5-HTP and St John's Wort (just in case I really do need an antidepressant - these have not made a whole lot of difference BTW) I was wondering if anyone here had any insights they would care to share? :help: 

Mary


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Might want to check your b-vitamin levels and your iron levels in your blood. Maybe need to adjust your diabetes care too?

I'd look into these before taking anti-depressants but when you say you've lost motivation, that does make me think you could be depressed... Not a doc though...


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe all you need is a good dose of the sun. These dreary winter months can be rough on us. Look up the disorder we can get from a lack of sunlight....isn't it called SAD?....seasonal affective disorder?....and compare the symptoms.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Get off the St. John's Wort! Yesterday!! It's one herb that really should not be available except under prescription. It has numerous side effects, and it interferes with just about every other herb and medication there is. Furthermore, it is only indicated for very short-term use, for very mild depression - and is CONTRAINDICATED for long-term use or for more severe depression. 

If your doctor has suggested that you use antidepressants, then use them. He obviously thinks you need them. Anything he prescribes to you will be far safer than St. John's Wort. And for heaven's sake, don't combine SJW with whatever he prescribes!!

You may need to have your thyroid medication adjusted. I suggest you get your levels checked again ASAP. Also, your diabetes might have advanced on to the next stage, where diet-control isn't enough. Get that checked, too.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

If you really think your doc is a pill pusher, then find another doc. I am serious. You need to have a doc that understands what you are not big on unnecessary meds. If not a pill pusher, then take the anti-depressants, the doc must think you need them. Sometimes these just give you a boost to help you out of the slump and the doc will then tell you how to stop taking them. 

I also have a great doc, who understands I did not want to take meds. When she suggested I really should be on them, I did. The first one did not work out, but the second one did wonders for me. 

I also agree with getting off St. John's Wort. It messes up so much with the other supplements. It actually gave me headaches. I take 5-htp in the winter and make myself go for walks. I found just that time alone and being outside helped me a lot with my energy. 

Good Luck to you.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

regarding St. John's Wart. Not disagreeing with you because I haven't seen such strong warnings about SJW. Warnings, yes, just not worded that strongly. I've seen the warnings issued about taking it in conjunction with other, prescribed meds (such as blood pressure meds) and I've seen cautions about it increasing sensitivity to sunlight--perhaps a couple of other cautions as well,--and I do know it is not recommended by herbalists for long-term use. However, everything I've read would indicate that it has far, far fewer and less serious side effects than prescription anti-depressants.

Can you elaborate more? Thanks.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I thank you all for your comments. 

It has finally been sunny here - and yes, it does lift the spirits somewhat, I did a little work in the garden and felt better out there.  

Re: The St John's Wort. It seems to me that it's side effects are a whole lot less than those of Cymbalta and Effexor which were the two drugs discussed by my Dr. I am not saying he is a pill pushing scumbag <LOL> but he thinks he is "modern" by pushing the chemicals and thinks I am old and behind the times because I don't want to take them willy-nilly. I know he gets impatient with me and sees me as a stubborn old woman. I was in charge of an ITU when the earth was cooling and am not opposed to drugs when they are absolutely necessary, however I really am afraid when I read all the data on the new drugs, and when I see that many of my friends are persuaded to take them and when I see these friends so reliant on them... and when I see them with what almost looks like a false "high" rather than a natural happiness or joy or whatever you want to call it. I tried to explain this but he gets this glazed look - you know - like your kids do "Oh, Lordy, Mom's at it again"  

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks

Mary


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I've noticed this in myself, especially the last year. I am cheerful enough, mentally active, but have this kind of malaize where I just plain out avoid doing much physically.

Spring is settling in here it seems and I am out messing around in the yard, but I am wondering if when summer heat comes, I will wilt like last year. Maybe its just aging, I can remember Mom going through something simular where just things that had to be done got done and otherwise life got to be more of sitting and watching the world go by. Seeing this in myself is quite annoying, but life goes on. Who knows maybe a little economic desperation is good for one, forces activity.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm 67 and also diabetic. Some slowing in normal. Do what you can when you can and strive for improvement if you so desire. You are aware all carbs are not the same - avoid simple carbs like the plague.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I think REALLY GOOD NUTRITION and EXERCISE (at working like gardening, etc.) help a LOT for me when I get that way. Also, doing something YOU LIKE, rather than something that you "dread". Good for what ails ye.

I must have fun or else I just don't wanna do nuttin', honey!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi Mary, **I can definitely sympathize with you. When I read your post, I could see myself 2 years ago on up to a few months ago. I was going thru Chronic depression,( tough times) I am happy to say this year I have broke thru the heavy depression and have the disire to do some things I love. Such as painting pictures, shopping, being with people, getting on the Computer, etc.
***One main thing that might help is to make yourself do some brisk walking while pondering on things, if you possibly can. At least 15 -20 minutes a day and increase as you go. Walking has many benefits besides it being free.  Helps clear your thinking. As you walk chemicals are released inside, such as endorphines, ( the happy hormones) and these help us have a feeling of well being. Plus you get the "ticker" exercised and circulation moving better. Good digestion is increased and metabolism is stepped up. With your diabetes, walking is one of the best exercises.
Doctor recommended; write at least 10 positive things about yourself. I did this and wrote many other thoughts for 18 months or so. Helped me a lot. Also, B-complex, and others. Drink lots of water each day (8 glasses of 8 oz each) Find ways to completely relax and let go at times. Whatever truly relaxes you. Hot bath with candles, soft music or jazz, go sit in the woods, or quiet place in the barn, just whatever helps you relax awhile. I am a strong believer in prayer. Never under-estimate the power of prayer. Walking and talking with God can be very comforting. Sometimes deciding to "find some joy" in each day helps. One day at a time. Any small thing. a bird sitting by your window ..a friend calls, your pet staying close to you someone gives you a hug. Many unrealized joys and blessings come our way but sometimes we don't "see" them unless we are looking for them. 
All these things worked for me over time. Maybe you are doing some of these things already. I just wanted to share my experiences with you and hope it encourages you some. 
I hope you hit on the right therapy and supplements that work good for you. and if you just want to talk about something...we are here. You can pm me anytime. I am a good listener....  Take care Mary. ...Patsy


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Ditto on the exercise, getting a check on your diabetes status and hypothyroid levels.

Exercise like a good walk daily for 30+ minutes, 5 days a week, should get you feeling better pretty quickly. After a couple of weeks of this, the level of endorphins produced will gradually have built up enough to sustain you from day to day. After a month, they will have built up enough to sustain you for more than a day at a time.

If none of those make a difference, having a further evaluation might be a good idea.


----------

